# Slip start Grayed out



## JCE (Oct 9, 2018)

Was trying to turn on slip start for some snowy weather the other day and noticed it was grayed out and I couldn’t turn it on. Any idea why his happened?

Model 3 AWD.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Did you try it while in park or while underway. You may have to be in park.


----------



## JCE (Oct 9, 2018)

I was in park. The option is there, but it is not selectable.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

For me, it's grayed out when I first get in the car. Once I step on the brake and enter my PIN to drive (I have that enabled) slip start is selectable. I can enable it whether in park or drive. The manual says it's selectable at any speed, except when autopilot is enabled.


----------

